# In Need Of Custom Belts



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm looking for a company/person who prints on belts. Here is a pic of what a want it to look like. Just send me your website
and pricelist. email [email protected]


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

young Robb said:


> I'm looking for a company/person who prints on belts. Here is a pic of what a want it to look like. Just send me your website
> and pricelist. email [email protected]


Rob

PM me I got someone for you.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: In Need Of Custom Belts!!!!!!!!*

Miles to go belts - custom made belt buckles for bands , labels, clothing companies with your logo or image on a belt


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: In Need Of Custom Belts!!!!!!!!*



hiGH said:


> Miles to go belts - custom made belt buckles for bands , labels, clothing companies with your logo or image on a belt


Thank you man appreciate it


----------



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

you just got Miles To Go a few customers, thanks HIGH I was searching for the same thing the other day.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

SketchBox said:


> you just got Miles To Go a few customers, thanks HIGH I was searching for the same thing the other day.


Word I'm getting my belts next week.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

no problema. the guy is super cool and he makes a great product. hes also the guy behind johnny cupcakes belts.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

hiGH said:


> no problema. the guy is super cool and he makes a great product. hes also the guy behind johnny cupcakes belts.


Yep I was wondering if you guys no anybody else than him. I already know miles to go a while back lol


----------

